# Craftsman 315.17460 -- 1/2" collet possible?



## Stan in Oregon (Oct 28, 2010)

I recently acquired a Craftsman 315.17460. I'd like to know if it's possible to convert its 1/4" collet for to a 1/2" one. I've checked the Sears parts info online, but no luck. (It may not be possible?)

Thanks a million!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stan

Sorry you are SOL SORRY..

======



Stan in Oregon said:


> I recently acquired a Craftsman 315.17460. I'd like to know if it's possible to convert its 1/4" collet for to a 1/2" one. I've checked the Sears parts info online, but no luck. (It may not be possible?)
> 
> Thanks a million!


----------

